# What type of butt do you have?



## SmartCar

*Does anyone here have a BIG butt/booty*

:lol i'm so sorry.. i don't know if i'll get in trouble.. someone posted a thread about the color of urine, so i thought what tha' heck, since the responses were so well received; not sure about this one though:lol i usually steer away from bizarre questions, but i decided to take a risk an ask a weird question.. i'm just doing this to see what responses i get :lol


----------



## Blue Scout

Hello fellow person from Maryland.


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Well I've been told I have a "really great ***"...but I guess that doesn't count?


----------



## SmartCar

Blue Scout said:


> Hello fellow person from Maryland.


Hi another fellow person from Maryland  .. Yay!:yay


----------



## gunner21

My derrière is very curvy


----------



## Barakiel

SmartCar said:


> i don't know if i'll get in trouble.. someone posted a thread about the color of urine


:sus Wonder what kind of weirdo would do that...

you don't have to worry about getting in trouble for this, you'd be surprised what users get away with here :no


----------



## farfegnugen

Maybe. I am about two inches taller while sitting than I am standing.


----------



## SmartCar

Corporal Clegg said:


> :sus Wonder what kind of weirdo would do that...
> 
> you don't have to worry about getting in trouble for this, you'd be surprised what users get away with here :no


Yeah.. i've seen some funny & unusual stuff :lol


----------



## SD92

It's difficult to tell as I don't have eyes in the back of my head, but I don't think so.


----------



## Cletis

Used to get teased about my "flat butt" or "no butt". But [pun intended] I have gained weight since then and now how a "very nice" [so I'm told] butt.


----------



## sajs

This should be in the voting booty forum ...


----------



## Ignopius

I have always had a woman butt.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

sajs said:


> This should be in the voting booty forum ...


No, it should be in the Photo Album forum.


----------



## SmartCar

Awkto Awktavious said:


> No, it should be in the Photo Album forum.


Yeah:yes .. but then it would banned


----------



## Farideh

Of course you're not going to get in trouble. They're not THAT strict on here. Junk in the trunk, squats to get dat booty, or sometimes it's all natural like J Lo.


----------



## forgetmylife

TheThinker11 said:


> Well I've been told I have a "really great ***"...but I guess that doesn't count?


pics or it didn't happen! loljk


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lol i wish


----------



## Fruitcake

My butt isn't big, it's just big-boned.


----------



## 0blank0

I like how mostly guys responded here lol


----------



## Elad

_breathing intensifies _


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I don't have one. I'm not from planet Earth.


----------



## chinaski

all girls need to posts pictures for proof


----------



## coeur_brise

I have a bubble butt but it's tiny. Mine is like the sun compared to Antares in the world of booty-dom. I call it big because it sticks out, is all.


----------



## SmartCar

coeur_brise said:


> I have a bubble butt but it's tiny. Mine is like the sun compared to Antares in the world of booty-dom. I call it big because it sticks out, is all.


That's cool, bubble butts are cute.. don't be afraid to work it:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75

Buckyx said:


> I have lol


:lol Eastern European behinds.

If we can work it, we can twerk it! :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO

not really. a normal guy s butt. I think its very neat and as far as butts go.... perky and rather round. LOL. i would like for my thighs and butt to be a little bigger though. eating more isnt helping much . LOL


----------



## nubly

SmartCar said:


> Yeah:yes .. but then it would banned


Several years ago this wasn't the case. Some dude posted a pic of his butt. The guy didn't get banned (well, not for that) and the pic was never removed.


----------



## SmartCar

nubly said:


> Several years ago this wasn't the case. Some dude posted a pic of his butt. The guy didn't get banned (well, not for that) and the pic was never removed.


Yeah.. i think i remember something like that, but maybe it wasn't the same story.. i think this one guy that did it, had jeans on, was a few years back actually.


----------



## forgetmylife

chinaski said:


> all girls need to posts pictures for proof


yea ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)






lol. a girl once complimented me on my "bootay" which I think is kinda odd... not sure if that means it's big or I've just got booty

I don't remember the exact compliment though...


----------



## GangsterOfLove

forgetmylife said:


> pics or it didn't happen! loljk


----------



## SmartCar

TheThinker11 said:


>


----------



## ShatteredGlass

bae mah booty so massive it got its own orbit


----------



## JustThisGuy

coeur_brise said:


> I have a bubble butt but it's tiny. Mine is like the sun compared to Antares in the world of booty-dom. I call it big because it sticks out, is all.


Like @*Persephone *The Dread was saying, being petite and having a tight little butt is great.  :yes

Course, guys, like woman, have several body types that they like, so no one should feel depressed by this. @*SmartCar*'s just going for a fun thread.





Never underestimate the sex appeal of a gamer girl. Or nerds in general, for that matter.

*"Oh, the times, they are, uh, changin'!"*


----------



## Cletis

TheThinker11 said:


>


Kim Kardashian??? :stu


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Farideh said:


> Of course you're not going to get in trouble. They're not THAT strict on here. Junk in the trunk, squats to get dat booty, or sometimes it's all natural like J Lo.


 You'll get a booty like The Ultimate Warrior from doing squats. Don't think that's too flattering on women. Men, maybe.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

TheThinker11 said:


>


 That one's not real.


----------



## Kevin001

What type of butt do you have? I'm thinking this is mostly a question for women, but it can be for guys too I guess.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Wtf........


----------



## Todd124

I'd say a cross between the Hot Tamale and Heart.


----------



## M0rbid

Heart


----------



## knightofdespair

Somewhere between standard and none.


----------



## cuttingboard

I've no idea :/


----------



## KILOBRAVO

haha. for God sake. who thinks this up?

I have good standard issue ***. mayyybee. a little bit curvier tho. I have a good ***. it has been said 

oh... added info.... I have well defined " dimples of Venus" ( the two indentation just above the butt on the lower back) and I have those little dents that some guys have? on the sides...


----------



## dj51234

I'm not even gonna ask about the Cottage Cheese one...like wtf lol


----------



## Surly Wurly

#GOATSE

nvr 4get


----------



## Farideh

A tortilla butt.


----------



## Chasingclouds

Kevin, you're better than this. :/


----------



## Cletis

Mostly flat... :um


----------



## SD92

Probably Standard issue.


----------



## nubly

I'm just glad they didn't include the chocolate runner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skeletra

Mix between Amazon and cottage cheese (from stretch marks).
It's hideous.


----------



## Zaac

Maybe someone should start a Post a pic of your butt RIGHT NOW thread. Yanno just a suggestion. You can all see my butt if you want and pretend I'm a lady. Why did I just say that...


----------



## TenYears

Tamale?

Heart?

Amazon?

Ize so confused. I dunno.

What kinda butt do I have???


I think my ex would say I had a heart butt. I guess. A butt that needed to work out some. lol.


----------



## Perkins

A gross one. My boyfriend's *** on the other hand...


----------



## coeur_brise

A petite butt with hint of Amazon. I wish I had a heart but. Butt it just sticks out is all, not very curvy.


----------



## Blue Dino

Hot Tamale, Amazon, Petite and Bumper all look kind of the same to me.


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## Nonsensical

I have no idea, I don't spend time staring at my own butt and I don't exactly look at it often.... Though some days I wish I could rotate my head enough to look at it to freak people out.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Petite or standard issue.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Zaac said:


> Maybe someone should start a Post a pic of your butt RIGHT NOW thread. Yanno just a suggestion. You can all see my butt if you want and pretend I'm a lady. Why did I just say that...


I am TOTALLY up for that. . seriously hahaha....not bare tho..... I mean if it could be bare I am up for that too.... but SAS would not allow bare peaches


----------



## Perspicacious

Standard issue? I guess.


----------



## Fangirl96

idk mix of petite and bumper maybe? all i know is that no underwear in the universe fits me perfectly and it's annoying af.


----------



## Kevin001

Aribeth said:


> grope me and decide for yourself


I can't you live like a million miles away.


----------



## feels

I guess somewhere between bubble and hot tamale. My booty is one of the few things I feel good about lol


----------



## SmartCar

Kevin001 said:


> What type of butt do you have? I'm thinking this is mostly a question for women, but it can be for guys too I guess.


I like this thread :twisted :lol
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SmartCar

& To answer, I think mine is between _Standard Issue _& _Anorexic_.. but I could be wrong, I do have some slim jeans.. but I don't usually wear them, it depends.


----------



## chinaski

not sure. maybe between "standard issue" and "noassatall." or maybe between "standard issue" and "petite." i never liked my butt


----------



## Abbeh

Bubble. It's the only part of my body I like, to be honest.


----------



## Cashel

concave


----------



## estse

I have a pain in the arse.


----------



## Buttered Toast

A great one.


----------



## Smallfry

Je suis petite


----------



## bad baby

a cross between cottage cheese, hasbeens, and anorexia


----------



## Surly Wurly

bad baby said:


> a cross between cottage cheese, hasbeens, and anorexia


on a seesaw, at ground zero


----------



## DarrellLicht

I actually got into this same discussion with my cousins years ago. We all agreed that I have the hereditary 'pancake butt'. Thanks mom and dad!


----------



## Whatev

Probably somewhere between Dhalsim and Chun Li.


----------



## farfegnugen

a Matt LeBlanc butt. Did he die or something?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

dj51234 said:


> I'm not even gonna ask about the Cottage Cheese one...like wtf lol


cellulite LOL

hmm wonder why men dont get that: who cares thank god!


----------



## SmartCar

KILOBRAVO said:


> cellulite LOL
> 
> hmm wonder why men dont get that: who cares thank god!


I think there are some guys with that actually, I even think I saw someone like that, but it was a photo.


----------



## bad baby

Whatev said:


> Probably somewhere between Dhalsim and Chun Li.


----------



## SmartCar

Hey I just randomly came across this old thread I started & thought lemme bump this again :lol & see if there's any other nice folk who'd like to participate:wink2:


----------



## M0rbid

<3 big curvy booties


----------



## KILOBRAVO

WillYouStopDave said:


> That one's not real.


yep... photoshopped. a bit sad that some guy out there made a women's butt something artificially disproportionate and unreal ... then whacked off after he did it. lol... wonder what that woman would think if she saw that? prob not happy.


----------



## tea111red

lol, i thought this thread was going to say something else before i clicked on it.


----------



## Mur

Uh-huh


----------



## SmartCar

tea111red said:


> lol, i thought this thread was going to say something else before i clicked on it.


----------



## Barakiel

Maybe I'm just sheltered but I feel weird about the fact it seems common for people to get comments on their derrières, I would feel really uncomfortable in that situation.

Is this a socially acceptable practice or something? :con


----------



## SmartCar

Barakiel said:


> Maybe I'm just sheltered but I feel weird about the fact it seems common for people to get comments on their derrières, I would feel really uncomfortable in that situation.
> 
> Is this a socially acceptable practice or something? :con


Oh I'm sorry dude, this was just all in fun. Wasn't meant to be invasive.


----------



## Barakiel

SmartCar said:


> Oh I'm sorry dude, this was just all in fun. Wasn't meant to be invasive.


Oh no I mean like, getting comments in real life from people (presumably strangers)


----------



## SmartCar

Barakiel said:


> Oh no I mean like, getting comments in real life from people (presumably strangers)


Yeah for some especially if you're female it's quite common; some situations are worse even where women are _catcalled_ by men publicly. But I don't think people are usually that invasive in general to anyone out in the open, some people might just compliment & say someone has a nice butt, especially if it's someone they're friends with or something.


----------



## SD92

tea111red said:


> lol, i thought this thread was going to say something else before i clicked on it.


Me too. :O


----------



## Cashel

Unfortunately, no


----------



## Nitrogen

very


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> very


make that booty clap


----------



## SmartCar

AceEmoKid said:


> make that booty clap


Hey there _AceEmokid_ it's been awhile since I've seen your posts on the forums:smile2:


----------



## SmartCar

Nitrogen said:


> very












:lol :lol just adding humor to that by the way, I hope you're not offended.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

my itty bitty bum is so little as to be basically non existent, flying away on sin power to the void of non existence, ****ting out dank memes along the way. (^:


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Like a pharmaceutical chemist who is missing something, I've got no acetyl


----------



## RestlessNative

Yeah I got a big butt like my dad.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^^That's amazing. :rofl


----------



## SmartCar

ActuallyBrittany said:


>












That is sooo cute/adorable & hot at the same time:grin2:


----------



## Glycerin

the gif with the cat: I'm wondering if someone is pulling the cat by it's tail?


----------



## natsume

It's the one part of my body I'm quite proud of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resergence

Im somewhat skinny but I have a huge butt o_o


----------



## SmartCar

natsume said:


> It's the one part of my body I'm quite proud of.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





itsjch said:


> Im somewhat skinny but I have a huge butt o_o


----------



## Resergence

SmartCar said:


>


No **** pls :serious:


----------



## SmartCar

itsjch said:


> No **** pls :serious:












I gotcha' I'm rated *G* for Gentlemen:grin2:


----------



## KelsKels

Wasn't there a thread just like this year's ago? I think I posted a picture in it. Lol wonder if it's still up.


----------



## AFoundLady

none of yo business


----------



## AllTheSame

SaltnSweet said:


> none of yo business


Don't tease me if you can't please me :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady

AllTheSame said:


> Don't tease me if you can't please me :grin2:


:um:sigh:stu:tiptoe


----------



## AllTheSame

Well...you did say none of my business, so I had to ask. Of course.


----------



## SmartCar

KelsKels said:


> Wasn't there a thread just like this year's ago? I think I posted a picture in it. Lol wonder if it's still up.


Probably in 18 + I can't imagine there being one in the regular threads, & I think even 18 + has limits.


----------



## KelsKels

SmartCar said:


> Probably in 18 + I can't imagine there being one in the regular threads, & I think even 18 + has limits.


Nah I'm pretty sure it was on the regular forum.. I remember some guy posted his butt in boxers and another girl posted herself I think gray leggings. It might have gotten closed when people linked naked butts though. Brb on a mission to find it...


----------



## Cashel

KelsKels said:


> Nah I'm pretty sure it was on the regular forum.. I remember some guy posted his butt in boxers and another girl posted herself I think gray leggings. It might have gotten closed when people linked naked butts though. Brb on a mission to find it...


Godspeed.


----------



## McFly

KelsKels said:


> Nah I'm pretty sure it was on the regular forum.. I remember some guy posted his butt in boxers and another girl posted herself I think gray leggings. It might have gotten closed when people linked naked butts though. Brb on a mission to find it...


Awaiting to see pics of kels booty.


----------



## KelsKels

Cashel said:


> Godspeed.


Omg this actually made me laugh out loud.

Okay.. sorry to keep you waiting, I got distracted by my BFF chefdave. Anyways, the thread got deleted! People started linking random naked pictures. But there is proof it once existed!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-picture-of-your-butt-v-2-0-a-179745/

Version 1.0 had lots of coverd butt from SAS users.

Cry for what once was.


----------



## Cashel

KelsKels said:


> Omg this actually made me laugh out loud.
> 
> Okay.. sorry to keep you waiting, I got distracted by my BFF chefdave. Anyways, the thread got deleted! People started linking random naked pictures. But there is proof it once existed!
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-picture-of-your-butt-v-2-0-a-179745/
> 
> Version 1.0 had lots of coverd butt from SAS users.
> 
> Cry for what once was.












:'(

There was only one butt, and it was just some random guy's. No SAS butts. I think there needs to be a Version 3.0!


----------



## SmartCar

KelsKels said:


> Omg this actually made me laugh out loud.
> 
> Okay.. sorry to keep you waiting, I got distracted by my BFF chefdave. Anyways, the thread got deleted! People started linking random naked pictures. But there is proof it once existed!
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-picture-of-your-butt-v-2-0-a-179745/
> 
> Version 1.0 had lots of coverd butt from SAS users.
> 
> Cry for what once was.


I'm shocked that I missed that thread, I was here in 2012 what a shame :lol


----------



## SwtSurrender

Yes, mine is very big, I don't understand though, but my mom's is the same as mine. Yeah, it's an advantage for me, guys start to salivate when they get a glimpse. But that's how life goes I suppose, easier to get men, but then they only get teased cuz I don't let them do anything but touch and look. :haha


----------



## RestlessNative

RestlessNative said:


> Yeah I got a big butt like my dad.


WTFFFFFFF. Why did I post this?


----------



## SplendidBob

'tis not a small booty, I don't mind admittin'.


----------



## gunner21

splendidbob said:


> 'tis not a small booty, I don't mind admittin'.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have the same body frame type as Arnold Schwarzenegger, so yeah, I have big hips.


----------



## SplendidBob

Goin' to call ye bluff on that one @gunner21, I have seen them pictures 'o ye climbin' that wall. Prepare yourself fer somethin' th' likes 'o which ye have never spy wit' ye eye comin' via pm


----------



## SmartCar

RestlessNative said:


> WTFFFFFFF. Why did I post this?


:lol No worries, I have those moments too ..don't worry I'm sure no one probably stuck around long enough
to notice that :b & like I always say everyone loves a nice bootaaayy  :lol I'm honestly surprised this thread popped up again, just noticed.


splendidbob said:


> 'tis not a small booty, I don't mind admittin'.


& Oh really Bob










Do you have proof of this :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RestlessNative said:


> WTFFFFFFF. Why did I post this?


That's me after at least 70% of my posts.


----------



## RestlessNative

SmartCar said:


> :lol No worries, I have those moments too





Persephone The Dread said:


> That's me after at least 70% of my posts.


Lol it's unfortunate isn't it?


----------



## asynje

Well, I guess I have what you would call a fat ***, so yeah. I have a big booty.


----------



## doe deer

yes, too big in my opinion


----------



## ljubo

i want to see it.


----------



## Spindrift

After squatting for several years, yes, but I like to think of it as _cultivating mass_.


----------



## AffinityWing

I've been told my butt is saggy, because I don't work out whatsoever. I don't know how unattractive loose butts are on very skinny women, but that would suck because great..now I've got yet another body part to be insecure about. Not sure what to say about the size though. I guess it's pretty average.


----------



## AceEmoKid

make dat booty clap


----------



## Ulric

Pretty much standard issue I guess, although I've had people say that I have a nice butt for a guy, so perhaps a mix between standard and bubble. :laugh:


----------



## Paperback Writer

A Sh*tmaster 3000.


----------



## MCHB

Hehehehe.


----------



## waterfairy

Small heart I guess lol


----------



## 2Milk

I guess I have a standard issued butt. I really like my butt, which is really weird because I'm a man. I really like how my butt looks in skinny jeans, which is again is really weird but whatever.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a pretty good one IMO. its some cross between probably the standard issue and the bubble. although theres should be the category or female bubble and male bubble.

the standard issue on that pic looks like a male butt because of the lack of hips. 

if you are the no-as*, would it get sore after sitting for awhile cause there os not much padding?


----------



## Nekomata

I will sayyy cottage cheese, I don't really spend a lot of time gazing into the mirror at it enough to judge though :/


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Paperback Writer said:


> A Sh*tmaster 3000.


:lol


----------



## Karsten

somewhere btween noassatall and standard issue.


----------



## Sabk

No *** at all 😅


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> No *** at all &#128517;


:hug


----------



## lackofflife

:sus


----------



## ShadowOne

Standard issue I guess. Could be worse since the rest of me looks like it should be noassatall. It also looks like it with most jeans, but it's a little deceptive. I'm ok with it

I think The Deceptive Butt Cheeks will be the name of my new band


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> :hug


Ikr? When you're black and have no ***, you become the...wait for it..._butt_ of people's jokes. lmao

It's never been an issue for me though. I like the fact that I have no ***. I can laugh about it.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> Ikr? When you're black and have no ***, you become the...wait for it..._butt_ of people's jokes. lmao
> 
> It's never been an issue for me though. I like the fact that I have no ***. I can laugh about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


You're black? :O

I thought you were European or something and you watch Tennis? :clap

But yeah I guess it could be a little awkward in your community lol. You're fine though.

Yeah you can laugh and don't have to worry about laughing it off since there is none to begin with :b

Bad joke I know lol


----------



## tehuti88

A cross between Wide Load and Badaonkadonk (sic). Only worse, because of my weight and swayback.

It's the bodily feature I've been ridiculed for the most, aside from my skin tone. -_-


----------



## Neal

I've recently upgraded from noassatall to standard issue.


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> You're black? :O
> 
> I thought you were European or something and you watch Tennis? :clap
> 
> But yeah I guess it could be a little awkward in your community lol. You're fine though.
> 
> Yeah you can laugh and don't have to worry about laughing it off since there is none to begin with :b
> 
> Bad joke I know lol


Yeah bad joke. &#128580;

I'm french actually. But i don't consider myself anything but international. Moved around A LOT when growing up. 
And hey! Black people can love tennis too. *squinty eyes*

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> Yeah bad joke. &#128580;
> 
> I'm french actually. But i don't consider myself anything but international. Moved around A LOT when growing up.
> And hey! Black people can love tennis too. *squinty eyes*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


French? So not black? Just mentioned it? Yeah I know...just the stereotype out there like the butt thing.


----------



## MobiusX

Amazon


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> French? So not black? Just mentioned it? Yeah I know...just the stereotype out there like the butt thing.


I'm black french.

Sorry for high jacking the thread

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> I'm black french.
> 
> Sorry for high jacking the thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Oh ok....nah you're fine....this thread should be buried, made it forever ago lol.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A cute one.


----------



## Overdrive

Wanna see mine @Kevin001 ?


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Nope lol.


----------



## Laurelles

I wasn't aware of the diversity of arse types


----------



## Mlt18

Something between heart and petite.


----------



## farfegnugen

A butt you get after spending years running up hills.


----------



## Revenwyn

I'm not only "No *** at all" but "cottage cheese" at the same time.

Strangely, my husband thinks of it as Amazon.


----------



## Rains

Standard issue. No one has ever said anything about it. It's completely nondescript.


----------



## SmartCar

On my off day & thought ..hmm I'll bump this one again :lol


----------



## Pongowaffle

This thread will make a great material for a late 80s early 90s dance hip hop song. A song for a one-hit wonder hip hop artist who is now in their 50s working somewhere as a janitor reappearing in a mtv-vh1 show of where are they now?


----------



## Twilightforce

I have nothing big. Every part of my body is small.


----------



## AceEmoKid

apparently a good one? i've been told so by several people, which baffles me.

i feel like i'm anorexia, tho. 
flat asian butt. yeah.

EDIT: also i thought the "badonkadonk" option said babadook at first. shook.


----------



## octodoc

I didn't know there were so many types of butts...ahhh, I guess "standard?" :laugh: I try to exercise often but I don't think I have a bubble butt.


----------



## slapsh0t

White asian with a black girl's body and booty (idk how)


----------



## SplendidBob

Its quite muscular, but covered in a bit of blubber atm, so its more like a quite nice lady butt. I like looking at it in the mirror. Not naked tho, that aint pretty.


----------

